# How can an AU-PR work in SIngapore



## 10mct

WOuld like to know that if a person has Australian-Permanent residency (General Skilled Immigration), then is he allowed to work in Singapore?
Or may allowed with a minor /but easier 'process'??


----------



## M.Lee

10mct said:


> WOuld like to know that if a person has Australian-Permanent residency (General Skilled Immigration), then is he allowed to work in Singapore?
> Or may allowed with a minor /but easier 'process'??


Dear 10mct, 

With effect of July 1, 2011 and as long as 1) you are a skilled worker with a monthly fixed salary of more than S$2,800 and 2) have a degree from a reputable university, you are eligible to work in Singapore under the Q1 Employment Pass. 

Would you like to have more information about this?


----------



## simonsays

you should visit Ministry of Manpower Singapore and look up the passes .. your Aus PR has no bearing here .. the Country of Origin (India) is what matters .. 

Cheers


----------



## TheEndofDays

can!

whether you're an AUS PR or Australian, you are still a foreigner anyway so same process for EP applies.


----------

